# Way off Topic: But I could use your help...expert advice...RE: Laptop



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My boss and I each have desktops at work...But he may be in the market for a laptop that we can trot back and forth between us when we are not at the office. He, on the weekends, me for the month-end figures.

I've never owned a laptop and know nothing about them; yet, he said if I do the homework; he will buy one, as he trusts my judgment. I didn't tell him that I know nothing about them...Hence my problem:

1. Mac or PC
2. Would need to hold lots of pics (we take before/after of each job)
3. Is $800-900 enough?? I don't want to go overboard and make him think I'm picking the cream of the crop
4. Best place to purchase...your recommendations
*4. Your help is appreciated...THANKS*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

If you just using it for picture storage and typical business apps, you wont need an exceptionally powerful lap top.

Check out the specs on this one and see if you need it to do more.



Of course I picked the one they don't have but they have the samething in other colors than black. I just used it because it's for a business.

Good luck, and be sure to pay attention to the specs because they do vary. different HDs memory configs and battieries.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

1. What are your two desktops? (Brand and Operating System)

2. How many pictures is a lot; 1000? 10000? 1000000?

3. I'd only recommend staying away from Best Buy...they're expensive. $800-$900 is fine for a Toshiba or Acer or HP...not enough for Mac...only enough for a low end Sony.

4. I wouldn't get a laptop that had Vista 64 bit installed. Too many other programs still have conflicts with it.

5. I'd look for a laptop with Vista Home Premium, a *separate* graphics card (very important for overall speed of operations with Vista and even more so if you work with a lot of pictures), 250 gb hard drive and a 14.1" screen. Any processor on the market will run just fine unless you do a lot of live video editing or hardcore gaming. Bigger screens make for way too heavy a laptop to lug around...

Just some thoughts from somebody who sells these for a living..

Scott


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought a Sony Vaio last March and love it. It basically has all the specs that Scott outlined in item 5 although the hard drive is only 180 GB. I paid $799 at Office Max.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vamp & Scott: Thanks
We both have Dells he's running XP (lucky)
I have Vista (basic) hate Vista but I am getting used to it.
Pics...about 1500 per year we have about 6000 currently *(I suppose we could just pop them onto discs and save them that way)*


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I've owned/used a number of laptops and purchased a new LT for my wife for Christmas, so I have recent buying experience.

my opinions on your questions.

1. Depends on your desktops - I've always found it easier to stay with the same formats/versions/etc.  The one caveat is Mac's are expensive and your budget may not stand a Mac LT version.

2. A few things to consider.  Lots of pictures demands lots of storage space.  Most new LT's come with a pretty substantial HD - a couple of hundred gig or so.  This is less important as you can get a portable HD or USB drive with several gig to make the transport of pictures easy between the machines.  I've alwyas tried to buy the biggest HD I can afford in any machine I buy - you'll need it in the long run.

3. Maybe.  The LT I bought my wife was more than that, but I also bought the extended warranty and accidental damage protection.  I had a bad experience with my son and his laptop and a glass of orange juice - it worked out OK, but I've bought the accidental damage protection point forward for LT's.

4. You will get as many opinions on this as you get answers.  I'm a Dell person.  I've bought a number of computers over the years and I've tried the low end brands, the big box store brands, the cheapest deals, the build-it-yourself versions.  I've ended up back with Dell for the last eight or ten machines purchased.  I like the ability to configure a machine to fit your needs, the support, and the relative assurance they may be around for awhile - although who knows about that in the current economy?  There are, of course other choices and each has their pros and cons, I prefer Dell but that's an opinion.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem. Here is one of the many Sonys found at amazon. It's a little more than Leslie's but it has different features than hers.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

If your desktop at work is a pc, then youll want a pc. 900 is more than enough for what your looking for. The one that Vamp suggested is a good choice.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sjc said:


> 1. Mac or PC


Agree with the others, if you already have Windows, don't get a Mac. They're more expensive, anyway. Also agree to look for 32-bit, not 64-bit, if you get Vista. There are some manufacturers still selling XP, if you really want that, but Vista handles photos better, IMO.



sjc said:


> 2. Would need to hold lots of pics (we take before/after of each job)


Just get the biggest hard drive in your price range. They seem to be starting at about 120GB now, which is quite a lot. As you said, you could always archive some of them on an optical disc, external hard drive, your desktops, etc.



sjc said:


> 3. Is $800-900 enough?? I don't want to go overboard and make him think I'm picking the cream of the crop


Shop around. That's may be enough if you just want something basic. Now is a good time to buy, right after the holidays.



sjc said:


> 4. Best place to purchase...your recommendations


I bought a Lenovo last year that I just love. Their business-oriented line is the ThinkPads, but if you're just looking at a basic computer without a lot of business applications, their new consumer line is IdeaPad - check out the Y series. (That's what I have.) They are good computers and reasonably priced. Dell has gotten a bad rap in the past (justly), but they've improved, and their new laptops are good.

For some comparison help, I like to use cnet.com for reviews. And PC Magazine (pcmag.com) does a reader survey every year of consumer satisfaction. You should be able to find the most recent one by searching on their site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Two comments:

1.  My husband has been really happy with Tiger direct sales and customer service.  Avoid buy.com even if the item seems cheaper.

2.  Shop around Best Buy, Office Depot, etc because you can look at them and touch them and ask questions and get brochures about them.  Doesn't mean you have to buy it there.

3.  Many off-the-shelf-computers come with a bunch of crapware.  . .automatic aol, trial versions of MS Works, Money, etc.  (They list it as a feature, but it's a bug.)   You probably don't want that so see if you can get it with just the OS and maybe the specific programs you use.  Dell will do this, I believe, but you have to ask.  Lenovo may as well.

okay, it was three comments.  

Good luck!

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree what what has been said here, we order a couple of laptops each week for people at our company.  

If you have PCs stick to that don't try to move to Mac, there are compatibility issues.  You need to get the largest hard drive you get, if you are storing pictures on it you will need it.  If you run out of space at some point you can always buy a portbale hard rive that attaches via USB.  I've had Dells, HPs, Lenovos, Sony, IBM back in the day, and some no  name build your owns.  Stick with a major brand and don't worry about which one.  You can get a good feel for them at Best Buy etc. then search for the best price on the one you want.  As for all the crap wear they will load on it you can remove it all.  If you have an IT department talk to them, they may be able to order you one and image it with out all the add ons.  You might want to wait a little longer as I understand that they will be offering free upgrades to Win7 for computers bought this summer with Vista. 

Good luck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing that I haven't seen anyone here mention is RAM.  Bargain PCs often don't come with enough RAM as far as I'm concerned, especially if you like to have several windows open and at least one is a graphics program.  Unless it already comes with 2GB or more, I'd upgrade it, so check to see how much it costs to add extra RAM if needed.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One thing that I haven't seen anyone here mention is RAM. Bargain PCs often don't come with enough RAM as far as I'm concerned, especially if you like to have several windows open and at least one is a graphics program. Unless it already comes with 2GB or more, I'd upgrade it, so check to see how much it costs to add extra RAM if needed.
> 
> Betsy


Good point, Betsy, especially if she is looking at "bargain" PCs. RAM is cheap, so it shouldn't be much to upgrade from 1GB to 2. 4GB would be even better, if you're going to be editing or manipulating pictures a lot (as opposed to just storing/viewing them).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If you guys need a lot of storage space for images I'd recommend one of these (whether it be for backup or just to clear memory space.):


Western Digital My Passport Essential 320 GB USB 2.0 Portable Hard Drive WDME3200TN (Midnight Black)


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the HP that i have but the problem is if you ask 100 people you will get 100 different answers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*OMG!!* You guys humble me...thank you so much for your responses. Awwww  I was running around all day for my mom (you know her situation....tomorrow is her 74th birthday) and to come home to this response...nice. Thanks.

I am going to shop at Sams, Best Buy, Circuit City and BJ's tomorrow...any other places I should check out? Any I should avoid?

*ALSO; The little bit of searching that I did get to today(though not much): Most had the Vista 64 bit....exactly how bad would that be? and...Is there a fix?? Because, if I could score $$; and it had the 64 bit... should I still avoid?*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had Gateways for years and a couple of HP computers, but in the last 8 years I have bought strickly from Dell. I have had really good luck with them and their customer services is wonderful. 

I have 3 laptops at home and 1 for work. All are Dells. I have 2 latitudes, which seem to be best for work if you travel a lot. 1 of the Latitudes is my company laptop and the other we just bought for my husband. 1 is an Inspiron 17" which is my personal laptop. I do a lot of photos and have several graphic programs on it. I bought it for that reason. We also have an older Dell that my husband uses when he travels, but will probably retire it soon. On the last 2 we bought I had Windows XP put on them instead of Vista, but they did come with a Vista installation cd. I have bought 2 Dell laptops, one for my 16 yr old grandson and one for my daughter that had Vista on them and they have had some minor problems, which is why I decided to go with Window XP. 

We are shipping our Dell desktop to one of my daughters for her children to use. It was replaced by the new laptop. As you can see I like computers and with my husband working out of the house the laptops are just easier to deal with.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy:  Thanks...Both of our work computers are dell...  I am leaning in that direction...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I got  a Dell Latitude a few months ago and have had no issues with it. At the time they would put XP on it, don't know if they still are doing that, but I do know it had to be ordered through a business acccount. Nice thing is  you can put what you want on it and in it, so mine did not come cluttered with all the extra stuff. It did cost more than the 800-900 you were aiming at, but has a extras for gaming on it!

Lynn L


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally, I don't have a problem with Vista.(32 or 64 bit).  If your main focus is photos, there shouldn't be too many problems.  

As a rule, it's probably best if your OS is the same as your desk tops but as long as they are windows(microsoft) there shouldn't be too many problems.

It is true that everyone is different and we all have our likes and dislikes.  No two people will answer these questions the same way.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thanks for your help.* I will be heading out today; hubby in tow this time.

Seems like Sam's club has some nice units and the extended plans are so cheap 79.00 and they are after manufacturer's warranty not in conjunction with; so the 3 year is really a four year. Circuit city and Best Buy service plans are ridiculously high 299+ and are in conjunction with the manufacturer's; so the 3 years stands. I *normally wouldn't *get a service plan...but with a laptop, yes. I know two people who got screwed: one crashed completely couldn't even get it to turn on to this day; has no idea what happened. The other; fried motherboard 2 months after mfr's warranty was up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

cool!  Have a good trip and I hope you find one that you'll be very happy with. Once you get it all skined and stuff post the pics.

I really need to stop teasing about skinning.  it's the whole pot/kettle/black thing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK...I got a laptop!! Charging as we speak (type)
*THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL of YOUR HELP...MUCH APPRECIATED!!*

It is: *HP* dv5 1127cl
Got a 3 year Contract for $79.00 which kicks in *AFTER* mfr's 1-year; *SO* that makes it 4 years; AND Sam's pays for a 5th year if you are a Plus Member...Bottom Line: I have a 5 year warranty/contract and it covers SCREEN and KEYBOARD as well.
Here's the data sheet

http://h30038.www3.hp.com/getasset.php?lang=1&asset=2933&uid=62731

It has:
2.10GHz AMD Turion X2 RM-72 Dual Core Mobile Processor
320GB Hard Drive
4GB DDR2
15.4" screen
Bronze Color
5.84 Lbs.
*PLEASE...DON'T BE AFRAID TO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It sounds like a reasonable machine. I have a HP laptop that I got two years ago. I've been mostly happy with it, but it's currently back at HP getting fixed. There was some kind of problem with the model I got. 

Otherwise, it's has been a good machine.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good.  Just be sure the first time you connect to the web you get all the latest Microsoft updates and the latest updates for all your other drivers and software.  Enjoy it.  Hope your boss is impressed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My first laptop was an hp...used it for about 7-8 years. Just upgraded to a newer one last year. My desktop is also a hp. I haven't had an issue (other than my bro's downloads) with any of them


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> OK...I got a laptop!! Charging as we speak (type)
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL of YOUR HELP...MUCH APPRECIATED!!*
> 
> It is: *HP* dv5 1127cl
> ...


But will it fit in your VB Bowler? That's the most important question...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> OK...I got a laptop!! Charging as we speak (type)
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL of YOUR HELP...MUCH APPRECIATED!!*
> 
> It is: *HP* dv5 1127cl
> ...


Looks really nice. HP are good computers. Having the extended warranty is such a good option. Glad you were able to find something and I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats:

ROTFLMAO!!!

I may have to buy the VB laptop bag!!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

You could also try small computer shops. See if they can use old parts and build you a computer, plus they should have good CS and not just try to sell you what's on the floor. Just a thought

LSbookend


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

A couple people have mentioned that you should stay away from 64 bit Vista and go with 32 bit Vista...  

I agree, but another option is to stick with XP if you can.  Vista is not one of Microsoft's shining moments.  It's a little reminiscent of the ME operating system debacle.  I have Vista on one of my PCs and XP on the other two.  And I work in the IT area of a very large corp, we won't do Vista at work.  Hate Vista.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Where did you get it?  What was the total cost?  I want one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> OK...I got a laptop!! Charging as we speak (type)
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL of YOUR HELP...MUCH APPRECIATED!!*
> 
> It is: *HP* dv5 1127cl
> ...


I had this exact computer SJC and loved it. After 5 years I had it cleaned out and gave it to my granddaughter. I have a Dell which is lighter in weight and I also like it.

Linda


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Where did you get it? What was the total cost? I want one.


Dell.com is still offering a Window XP Professional substitution (upgrade  ) on some models for it business (Office) customers. For what I saw Home customers are stuck with Vista.

Personally, my next computer will probably be a Mac.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea why people dont like Vista. My first computer was XP and now i have Vista and i think its great cause it never crashes like XP did and its nicer looking. Nope dont understand it at all.

BTW, i have a HP laptop and i think its great. i would give anything to have 320GB hard drive and 4GB memory! I think you did great and got yourself a really good computer. Congratulations!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Dell.com is still offering a Window XP Professional substitution (upgrade  ) on some models for it business (Office) customers. For what I saw Home customers are stuck with Vista.
> 
> Personally, my next computer will probably be a Mac.


I want a Mac next time Geemont. My brother-in-law sells them in Delaware and he has me thinking they are the way to go, maybe he is just a good salesman.  I am no that knowledgeable about computers.

Linda


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I want a Mac next time Geemont. My brother-in-law sells them in Delaware and he has me thinking they are the way to go, maybe he is just a good salesman.  I am no that knowledgeable about computers.


If you don't know what your requirements are, pretty much anything on the shelf will do. If you are uncomfortable with learning a new operating system, stick to what you know.

Every time my father-in-law gets a new PC, it has a new operating system on it, and the phone calls never end. Vista totally freaked him out, he ended up taking the PC to someone and getting XP installed on it. I would never tell him to get a Mac, despite the fact that I use them almost exclusively.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I have no idea why people dont like Vista. My first computer was XP and now i have Vista and i think its great cause it never crashes like XP did and its nicer looking. Nope dont understand it at all.


If one of your concerns is how it "looks", then Vista is probably just fine for you. Vista's biggest problems start surfacing when you network PCs, load additional software (especially if software the software uses the PC's registry), or have to deal with security.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> If one of your concerns is how it "looks", then Vista is probably just fine for you. Vista's biggest problems start surfacing when you network PCs, load additional software (especially if software the software uses the PC's registry), or have to deal with security.


Or when you try to hook up your five-year old printer, and you can't get a driver that will support it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Or if you software isn't the current version and not Vista compatible.  Vista is great if you have all new software and hardware.  Iif you have legacy systems then you've got Trouble with a capital T and that rhymes with V and that stands for Vista....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Vista on my Dell and love it, no problems at all.

Linda


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Or if you software isn't the current version and not Vista compatible. Vista is great if you have all new software and hardware. Iif you have legacy systems then you've got Trouble with a capital T and that rhymes with V and that stands for Vista....


Okay you got me on legacy systems cause i dont know what that is but you always have to check to see if your OS supports the software you buy including XP. You can be missing out on some great Vista software just because you dont want to upgrade. 



pidgeon92 said:


> Or when you try to hook up your five-year old printer, and you can't get a driver that will support it.


This is true of any OS upgrade. I had a 3 year old printer with no software and i plugged it into my new Vista laptop and it worked with no problem. It was all ready to go. Anyway 5 years ago is like the stone age when it comes to electronics. 



kim said:


> If one of your concerns is how it "looks", then Vista is probably just fine for you. Vista's biggest problems start surfacing when you network PCs, load additional software (especially if software the software uses the PC's registry), or have to deal with security.


I cant begin to answer this one cause ive never tried to network anything but with all the computers out there using Vista im sure somebody is networking okay.  I run a free registry cleaner software every now and then and everything works fine. Dont know nothing about security except ive never had any problems.

I think the biggest thing is that people have heard there were problems and so they dont want to try it. JMHO.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Vampyre:*


> Where did you get it? What was the total cost? I want one.


Sam's Club $749.00 Plus Tax ($52.43) and $79.03 for the service contract *Grand Total: $880.46*

The contract is for 3 years *on top* of manufacturer's (which brings it to 4 years). Plus Sam's Club gives one extra year if you are a "plus member"...(so in total; a 5 year contract).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Vampyre:*
> Sam's Club $749.00 Plus Tax ($52.43) and $79.03 for the service contract *Grand Total: $880.46*
> 
> The contract is for 3 years *on top* of manufacturer's (which brings it to 4 years). Plus Sam's Club gives one extra year if you are a "plus member"...(so in total; a 5 year contract).


A very good deal sjc!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda:  I hope so...time will tell.  It certainly will make work issues much more convenient for the two of us.  If I like it enough; maybe I'll even get one for myself...lol.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Okay you got me on legacy systems cause i dont know what that is but you always have to check to see if your OS supports the software you buy including XP. You can be missing out on some great Vista software just because you dont want to upgrade.


Legacy systems are those that are older applications such as finance, accounting, HR, email or customized applications that have not been upgraded for what ever reason. I have a finance system that was extensively customized on an older version, the cost to upgrade and redo the customizations just isn't in our budget now so we can't upgrade our operating systems. Ugly but true in a lot of places right now.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I want a Mac next time Geemont. My brother-in-law sells them in Delaware and he has me thinking they are the way to go, maybe he is just a good salesman.  I am no that knowledgeable about computers.


I've owned a iBook laptop since October2004 and think it does a great job even though my primary desktop have always been a PC. However, my wife bought a Vista laptop a few months ago. While it is OK for simple uses, there are problems. Every other week or so, it drops its wireless connection and can only reconnect after both laptop and router are rebooted.

A few weeks ago, after updating to the most recent iTunes, she was unable to log in to buy songs or add a gift card to her account. The new iTunes required her to accept a new EUA and Vista wouldn't allow it. After taking to Apple's customer service for two hours, there was nothing they could do to fix the problem other than wait for Microsoft to address the compatibility issues. I was able to come up with a workaround by creating a temporary user account on my XP Pro, sign in to iTunes, accept the new EUA, apply the gift card, and log out. Go back to her Vista laptop and buy songs. Too much trouble, in my opinion, but if you use Vista that is all there was at the time. Microsoft may have address the problem, I don't know. But there are many other compatibility issues just like it and some may not have workarounds.

If you want a really geeky explanation a serious Vista issue, listen to this Podcast: Security Now! 51: Vista's Virgin Stack. Be warned, even as a database programmer, this is very technical, and it made my ears spin. Long and short, there are serious security issues with Vista, more than most common users will ever be aware of.

As for the Mac, I said for a long time that unless you wanted to use special prodictivty software, e.g., sound or video editing, then most users were better off with a PC. Hands on experience with Vista has changed my mind. If you can afford a Mac, then buy one over a PC. If you're on a budget, then try to buy XP over Vista.

In all fairness, here is a review: Will Windows 7 Stymie Mac OS X's growth? I still think I'll get a Mac. Windows 7 may come out by the end of 2009, but savoy users will wait for SP 1, probably 6 to 12 months after the initial release. My main concern with Mac is the lack of Mobipocket Creator to make Kindle books.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my Compaq Presario....I bought it at Best Buy and it came with a Epson printer....$800 for both


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Okay you got me on legacy systems cause i dont know what that is but you always have to check to see if your OS supports the software you buy including XP.


In the past, most software would still work fine on an upgraded OS. This isn't true with Vista. As Gables Girl mentioned, it would not be affordable to replace all your software. Not only that, many companies do not have upgraded software available right away. I have hundreds of dollars worth of Rosetta Stone language software that sort of works with Vista but does have it's issues; I can not replace all that.



Lizzy said:


> I run a free registry cleaner software every now and then and everything works fine.


A registry cleaner takes care of things like adware and malware. I was referring to the way older software was written; I should have used the term 'legacy' so it would have made more sense.



Lizzy said:


> I think the biggest thing is that people have heard there were problems and so they dont want to try it. JMHO.


It's not just what people have heard, it's what we've experienced. I design and develop software for the Microsoft operating system; I'm very familiar with the issue of Vista. They are real. But as I implied before, Vista is a perfectly good OS for many people. It boils down to what/how you are using your PC. I'm glad you have been happy with Vista, I wish it worked that well for everyone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A majority of problems with Vista, as with any upgrade, occur when you upgrade an older computer. If you buy a computer with Vista pre-installed, you are unlikely to have any problems with it; exceptions being software and hardware incompatibility. 

When my XP machine died a few months ago, I bought an open-box Acer off a Best Buy shelf, pre-installed with Vista. No major conflicts to report.

Of course, that's my husband's machine, I use my iMac.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've heard great things about Mac...but I figured the other two office computers are both windows and vista so I'd better stick with what we 
know.  I also didn't want to go over budget with $$ that wasn't mine to spend.

Leslie:  I've gotten used to vista...miss XP but adapted just the same.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> I may have to buy the VB laptop bag!!


*Or a J'tote *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If we are talking laptop bags, I recommend Golla, by a company from finland. they only have bags certain laptop sizes































Golla bags at most sites are pricy, but I got mine for half the usual price at thecellguru.com
I have the red one on the top right.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Egads!  The designer of those bags must have had a few too many mushrooms.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Gables Girl
Pidgeon92
Kim

Thanks. I learned something new today. I didnt know about the problems with it in business. I just know that it came with my computer and it works great so i just couldnt understand why so many people complained about it but i really appreciated your answers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> A very good deal sjc!


I agree, that does sound like a great deal.

I use Vista and I also like it. I've never had any real problems with it at all. I also use a free registry/mem cleaner everyonce in a while.

I use PC because I am an avid gamer and as bad as the market is now for PC games, it's even worse for the MAC. I may have finally break down and buy an X-Box.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre:

This model says "entertainment notebook" It is supposed to be for gaming, I suppose. I do know that it's got more holes for plugs and accessories than a slice of swiss cheese. Go to hp laptops and look under entertainment series.

Speaking of gaming: I read that *Mario* was surpassed after years and years on the top of the list.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Gables Girl
> Pidgeon92
> Kim
> 
> Thanks. I learned something new today. I didnt know about the problems with it in business. I just know that it came with my computer and it works great so i just couldnt understand why so many people complained about it but i really appreciated your answers!


I manage 1,500+ computers in my company so I've had every horror tale you can imagine at some point, and have to keep everyone on the same page software wise. We do a lot of testing before we even let the patches on our computers not to mention new software. Why IT departments go grey....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl: 

You are a force to be admired...I couldn't imagine all that your job must entail.  I am computer illiterate; my husband and kids (18 & 20) get so frustrated with me at times.  I manage though...I don't see any problems with vista other than it trying to be too helpful at times...lol.

Time will tell with the new laptop.  I did already have to call tech support and they had me do a system restore because the Norton program framework had an error message...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Gables Girl:
> 
> You are a force to be admired...I couldn't imagine all that your job must entail. I am computer illiterate; my husband and kids (18 & 20) get so frustrated with me at times. I manage though...I don't see any problems with vista other than it trying to be too helpful at times...lol.
> 
> Time will tell with the new laptop. I did already have to call tech support and they had me do a system restore because the Norton program framework had an error message...we'll see what happens.


Ouch! Hang in there, things will come out okay. I'm used to dealing with people who don't know anything about computers so don't feel bad, there are more that don't understand computers then those that do I have discovered. Any one can learn if they want to and someone is willing to teach them.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I manage 1,500+ computers in my company so I've had every horror tale you can imagine at some point, and have to keep everyone on the same page software wise. We do a lot of testing before we even let the patches on our computers not to mention new software. Why IT departments go grey....


Wow! One good thing about it. At least you got me to straighten you out!!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Always happy to get a reality check.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> My boss and I each have desktops at work...But he may be in the market for a laptop that we can trot back and forth between us when we are not at the office. He, on the weekends, me for the month-end figures.


I misread this the first time I posted something (duh!). My main recommendation would to NOT get an HP laptop. We got a couple a few years ago and had no problems with them. Then early last year we upgraded to new ones, and it was a disaster. Jan finally got her money back for hers; I've kept my because I still need it for a couple of things. But I'll never buy HP again.

I agree that it would probably be best to get one with the same operating system as you've got at work, HOWEVER, I'll also say this: even though Macs are more expensive, take a good, long look. I've used Microsoft systems since the mid-80s, along with UNIX, a little LINUX, and now Mac OS-X (which uses a UNIX core). We switched to Macs last year after the HP disaster, and my only regret is that we didn't switch over years ago. There's simply no comparison in ease of use, security, and stability to "Windoze" systems. And if you're using it as a portable workshop, for lack of a better term, you shouldn't have much trouble networking with your Windows machines (at least we don't at home - we still have a couple of legacy Windows computers). I don't regret a single penny we've spent on our Macs, not by a long shot.

Okay, I'll get off my MacBox now...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I am wondering why your Boss wants you to share a laptop with him.  You both have desktops at work, why does he want you to be accessible during your time off...    If the work is that important during off hours, then why can't you just go into the office and get paid for your time and effort?  
I can tell that you have a strong work ethic, from your posts.  It could work if you both had laptops with wireless, don't understand the "sharing a laptop" idea.
Sleep well and stay safe...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I will use it to monitor the banking info, checking balance.  I have Monday and  Friday's off; so by the time Tues rolls around (from Thurs) there has been so much bank activity (checks cleared...etc) that it would be much easier for me to pop my head in ocassionally to keep tabs.  It's more for my obsession to keep the books balanced to the penny. Also to be certain that Payroll deposit has posted on time so we don't have disgruntled employees.  The deposit usually posts on my day off.  I can also pop in and add a thing or two to my spreadsheets as well.

Just a convenience thing. We'd both be wireless.  He'd use it to enter vehicle data and estimating.


----------

